
How a fake Justin Bieber "sextorted" hundreds of girls through Facebook - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/05/how-a-fake-justin-bieber-sextorted-hundreds-of-girls-through-facebook.ars
======
pathdependent
I wonder how often extortion occurs online as people share self-generated,
sexually explicit media. I read something similar last year about Craigslist
casual encounters, albeit in that case the extortion was perpetrated for
financial gain. My guess would be that it is much more common than is
acknowledge. The scammer exploits an inherently emotional and irrational
process to gain leverage over a truly unsuspecting victim.

------
sudobear
For some reason, I have been thinking that Facebook membership was restricted
to users over eighteen. I am obviously mistaken, but it occurs to me that this
was their policy at some point. Does anyone know?

~~~
arockwell
You must be at least 13 <https://www.facebook.com/help/?faq=210644045634222>

Because of:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children%27s_Online_Privacy_Pro...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children%27s_Online_Privacy_Protection_Act)

~~~
drcube
What that actually means is that you have to claim a birth date of over 13
years ago. There are certainly plenty of children younger than that on
Facebook.

~~~
arockwell
Yes, this is absolutely true. I should have worded my post more clearly to
indicate that this is the policy not the reality.

